# Washing a Messenger Bag



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

So, I've had my Timbuk2 bag for about 6 months now, and usually I just throw it under my desk for the day. Sometimes though, I take the train into the City for a meeting and take it with me. It looks cool enough, because they are kind of trendy these days (although I may be the only one with a spare tube and pump in my bag). But I noticed today that it wasn't smelling too good. 

What is the best way to wash my bag? Problem is the waterproofing is on the inside, so the nylon absorbs perspiration. I will probably just try rinsing it off. Maybe the Chrome bags repel perspiration a little better.


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*scrub it*

Good old fashioned tub full of soapy water and a scrubbing brush. Smelly, beat up bags are cool - don't scrub off all the character.


----------



## Bigrocks (May 14, 2004)

*Simple Green*

I fill my washer enough to submerge my camelback and add 1/2 cup of simple green and let it soak for a day, then rinse it with the hose. It came out looking new and smelling good.


----------

